
James Burke Connections, Trigger Effect (1978) - sbuttgereit
https://youtu.be/XetplHcM7aQ
======
death-by-ppt
I love this series but Episode 1 is not the best in my opinion. I recommend
watching Episodes 2 through 8, then go back and watch 1 and 10.

That YouTube channel only has 4 episodes, but the rest (including 2 more
seasons) can be found on
[https://archive.org/details/ConnectionsByJamesBurke](https://archive.org/details/ConnectionsByJamesBurke)

Especially relevant given current circumstances. I'm sure that's why it was
posted today.

